# Pest Repeller



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Has anyone ever tried to hack one of these?

Cordless Pest Repeller

Trademark Cordless Ultrasonic Pest Repeller - Covers 5000 Square Feet 
Kmart Item# 010V002692085000 | Model# 82-5028

This product is available through a Sears distributor. $24.99










It might have some use as a triggered audio player. Looks like a large built in speaker. I'll bet with slight modification you could wire an audio plug to have it play the audio off a cheap player whenever someone approaches. The price is about what HD charges for a light sensor.

Regardless of the hack...I could use one of these to shoo off skeeters when I'm prop building outside in the evenings. 5,000 sq ft range?....hmmm.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Never seen one so I can't say for sure, but it's doubtful you'd have much luck trying to hack it. My best guess is that it's a high frequency oscillator driving a piezo element. Even if it does have a conventional amplifier circuit in it, the piezo wouldn't reproduce the frequencies you'd want it to.


----------



## spinman1949 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hedg,

Mile do some nice Bat Squeals....


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm assuming its only for the insect variety. I need something to shoe off squirrels and chipmunks, they keep chewing at one of my pumpkins that are out. And before anyone suggests pepper, I coated all three with Blaire's Ultra Death Sauce but doesn't stay for long.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

spinman1949 said:


> Hedg,
> 
> Mile do some nice Bat Squeals....


Good point! 

Of course with my ears it'd have to be loud enough to break glass...


----------

